# Woolworth bikes???



## maryb (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going to look at a 1970's Woolworth bike tomorrow.  Can anyone tell me who made bikes for woolworths?  I am not a collector, but I thought maybe someone here might know.  Its relatively cheap and I am going to ride around town, I just want something thats reliable.  Its a 3 speed women's bike.  Cheap isn't cheap if I'm constantly trying to fix it!!  But gas prices finally got me.  Thanks


----------



## sam (Sep 12, 2008)

good guess is murray or Columbia with a shimino "333 " hub gear 3 speed


----------



## Parker (Sep 12, 2008)

The early shimano three speeds aren't very reliable, but a sturmey from the 70's would be. I have both and the shimano has broken at least three times and the sturmey has a bad freewheel that doesn't seem to affect anything too much.


----------



## maryb (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Now that I have it, I think probably Murray.  The hub looks fairly new, possibly replaced.  I only spent $40 on it, so if it lasts me a year or two, I've got my money's worth!!  Now its time for this old babe to see if its true that you never forget!!  Its been about 35 years!!  Again, thanks for the info.

Mary


----------

